Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn electronics and hardware? - atsushin
======
zoenolan
NAND2Tetris is a good start

[http://nand2tetris.org](http://nand2tetris.org)

~~~
zoenolan
And to add a similar ask from earlier in the year

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15379418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15379418)

